# Offset Detailing Essex Brand new Honda Civic Type R Full Kamikaze Collection Detail



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*SS6 9EY ESSEX • 0784 320 1313 • www.offsetdetailing.com*

Here's an awesome brand new Honda Civic Type R which was booked in for a full Kamikaze Collection new car detail. Kamikaze Diamond Cut, Ichiban finishing polish and artificial clear coat was applied to rid defects, create insane gloss levels and a great base for the hydrocarbon anti scratch, highly hydrophobic ISM coating to sit on. Further more, a layer of Kamikaze Collection Infinity wax was applied the following day for even more gloss and protection. ISM was also applied to exterior trim and Gyeon products for exterior glass.

Interior - carpets wetvacced, vacuumed throughout, Auto Finesse and Chemical Guys products used for the dash and panels. Gyeon products for door shuts. Engine bay cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303. All wheels removed and sealed inside and out with detailer only available Fireball Korea Talon Coating. Calipers were also sealed with Talon.

Tyres were then dressed inside and out with Fireball Korea Ultimate Tyre Coating and refitted to factory torque specifications, with the locking nut, badge aligned with the tyre valves and all wheels mounted at 12 o'clock.

Be sure to watch the HD video for the defects - for a new car there were quite a few, this had Supaguard applied by the dealership. Thanks for looking.

HD Video.






Pictures.

On arrival.


Cleaned and dressed with 303.


Wheels removed, sealed inside and out with Fireball Korea Talon Coating, tyres dressed inside and out with Fireball Ultimate tyre coating.

Refitted to factory torque specifications with locking nut, badge and valve aligned, all wheels mounted at 12 o'clock. Calipers all round also sealed with Talon.






Always wrap 'em overnight.








Nice reflections!


----------



## daz67 (Feb 13, 2013)

:argie:Great work....it will be hard to keep clean... I know I have an 07 plate type r and it is black.:thumb:


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks great, really like the look of these.


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

Loving the details on this :argie:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

:argie::argie:love this detail, it does look the part in black but a killer to stop it swirling like mad:wall: but does look nice.:thumb:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

looking forward to the video, awesome car and what a finish, great work as always.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers, video now live!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like something straight out of a video game does this!

Amazing job as usual, the gloss does look insane :argie:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job, what an evil looking little sod :lol:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Excellent! I think it's great that Honda still make there performance cars 'LOOK' like performance cars instead of the blandness that seems to be around a lot of the euro stuff lately.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

It's a bonkers car to look at in the metal! So many angles on it.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

The aliens have landed, epic work, makes a new Focus st look 10 years old, but I'd go for the focus if it were my money. One can dream hey.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## Flakepop (Jun 4, 2015)

So many nooks and crannies on the bumpers! Love it though looks fast even when it's sitting still


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome finish on an awesome car using some awesome products.

How do you find the Fireball products in general and the wheel coating?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Bod42 said:


> Awesome finish on an awesome car using some awesome products.
> 
> How do you find the Fireball products in general and the wheel coating?


The Talon coating beads like mad! Tyre coating is good too, need a couple of coats if you want to get the gloss effect, even though that IS the gloss version.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks amazing!

Is the paint still soft like the older honda? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Oldsparky said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Is the paint still soft like the older honda?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly is!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Am convinced these were made for the Yakuza...

Looks so menacing in black too, like a samurai warrior as a car.


----------

